# fort pickens



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

Tried the pier at Pickens today, beautiful day, but SLOW for fishing. caught 1 sheephead, that was it. The fishing needs to pick up soon!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

same at the skyscraper today as well . saw 1 ling and a couple of kings brought in .


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck it's great at Pickens.... right now.


----------



## Pier Fisher12 (May 30, 2010)

hey todd in the bay what are you guys catching right now at fort pickens?? and anyone catching anything at bob sikes?


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Im headin to Pickens soon. Fish the pier or the shore?


----------

